# everyone on here from boston okay?



## HouseElfLamanchas (Apr 12, 2013)

I just got news about the Explosion that happend and im hoping all goat people from Boston who may have attended the Marathon are okay.


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

It just makes me sick to hear this.
I pray that everone is ok amd the lord will direct the police to the per(s) involved.


----------



## HouseElfLamanchas (Apr 12, 2013)

i agree its absolutely horrible i hope the person is caught they deserve to go to the dogs for doing this.


----------



## caprine crazy (Jun 12, 2012)

I hope they can figure out who did this. There are 2 dead that I've heard of and more than 100 injuried.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Turned my stomach ... what a world we live in. Prayers for all involved ... and looking forward to Heaven where all things will be set right again. :'(


----------



## EmmaDipstik (Sep 22, 2011)

Yes prayers being sent from here too. Sometimes this world can be so crazy! Praying for the people involved and that they can figure out who did it. ray:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Prayers from here as well... So awful...  I was at work and one lady was real upset... Her daughter was there and texted her and told her what happened... I guess her daughter and a bunch of other people were safe in the back of a store... So sad...


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

It's absolutely horrible  My thoughts and prayers are with everyone involved. I saw it on the headlines right after it happened, and couldn't shake the feeling that this is what our country is becoming. 
Soon these kind of events will be a life or death situation  
I admit, anymore I am afraid to attend anything on a large scale. Will be going to the KY derby next month with over 100,000+ attendance every year and I admit...I'm scared! These events weigh heavily in the back of my mind!


----------



## HouseElfLamanchas (Apr 12, 2013)

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Prayers from here as well... So awful...  I was at work and one lady was real upset... Her daughter was there and texted her and told her what happened... I guess her daughter and a bunch of other people were safe in the back of a store... So sad...


oh my goodness well thank god they were okay my lord thats so scary!


----------



## HouseElfLamanchas (Apr 12, 2013)

HoosierShadow said:


> It's absolutely horrible  My thoughts and prayers are with everyone involved. I saw it on the headlines right after it happened, and couldn't shake the feeling that this is what our country is becoming.
> Soon these kind of events will be a life or death situation
> I admit, anymore I am afraid to attend anything on a large scale. Will be going to the KY derby next month with over 100,000+ attendance every year and I admit...I'm scared! These events weigh heavily in the back of my mind!


i know what you mean oh gosh its like you cant go to a theater in fear of there being a shooting and now you cant go to a famous outing without there being a large explosive danger :/ this world is horrible it doesnt even feel like home anymore. THe only thing that really feels like home is family and fellow americas coming together for everthing.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

So very scary and shocking ! When I first saw it on the news I was just stunned ! Im praying there are no more fatalities.
I heard there were multiple amputations and one of the dead is a young child


----------



## HouseElfLamanchas (Apr 12, 2013)

Trickyroo said:


> So very scary and shocking ! When I first saw it on the news I was just stunned ! Im praying there are no more fatalities.
> I heard there were multiple amputations and one of the dead is a young child


oh my goodness that poor child


----------



## Mystica25 (Oct 8, 2012)

I live about 1-1/2 from Boston, and was in the exact spot both bombs went off on Saturday. It is really hitting home. Around here, everyone knows some that was in or watching the marathon, so everyone around here is just in a state of shock. Monday was a holiday for us, Patriots day, the day the American Revolution started. 
We are strong people, and will not let this keep us from being FREE people. 
I hope, that everyone on the board that may live closer, is okay and friends and family are ok also.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Prayers sent to those injured and to the families of the people who died.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Lovely world we live in nowadays


----------



## HouseElfLamanchas (Apr 12, 2013)

Mystica25 said:


> I live about 1-1/2 from Boston, and was in the exact spot both bombs went off on Saturday. It is really hitting home. Around here, everyone knows some that was in or watching the marathon, so everyone around here is just in a state of shock. Monday was a holiday for us, Patriots day, the day the American Revolution started.
> We are strong people, and will not let this keep us from being FREE people.
> I hope, that everyone on the board that may live closer, is okay and friends and family are ok also.


thats great so glad you all are okay and apparently there is an image of a person on top of the buildings in which the bombs exploded watching AS the bombs explode im hoping the FBI will be able to use their tools and tap into the pic and find out who that person is.


----------



## HouseElfLamanchas (Apr 12, 2013)

Trickyroo said:


> Lovely world we live in nowadays


 agreed im taking a spaceship to mars im so sick of this place and how some people act towards other theres really no need for violence or killing this i will never understand


----------



## AlvesiesGoats (Mar 19, 2013)

We are outside of Boston and I lived in the city for sometimes. The marathon is usually such a beautiful day in the city. I am feeling a bit better now that all of my family and friends are accounted for. I have some family in the medical community of Boston who are working around the clock. The volunteers have been true heroes.
It is just so overwhelming to think about.


----------



## caprine crazy (Jun 12, 2012)

No place is safe anymore. I won't stay home by myself becasue there have been multiple local break-ins. I can't go to school without wondering if my small town school will be broke into and shot up. Just last week, my school was on lockdown during 1st and 2nd periods. The cops came and brung dogs into the school and had them sniff every locker. They did catch one boy with a small baggie of marijuana. Another boy got caught with a pocket knife. Luckily, I was gone on a field trip with Sunshine Society so I didn't personally experience any of this. Just rumors that I heard.


----------



## HouseElfLamanchas (Apr 12, 2013)

AlvesiesGoats said:


> We are outside of Boston and I lived in the city for sometimes. The marathon is usually such a beautiful day in the city. I am feeling a bit better now that all of my family and friends are accounted for. I have some family in the medical community of Boston who are working around the clock. The volunteers have been true heroes.
> It is just so overwhelming to think about.


so glad everyone in your family including you are accounted for  :hugs: 
its very overwhelming, even over here but im sure its more scarring closer you get i just cant believe someone would od something like this.


----------



## HouseElfLamanchas (Apr 12, 2013)

caprine crazy said:


> No place is safe anymore. I won't stay home by myself becasue there have been multiple local break-ins. I can't go to school without wondering if my small town school will be broke into and shot up. Just last week, my school was on lockdown during 1st and 2nd periods. The cops came and brung dogs into the school and had them sniff every locker. They did catch one boy with a small baggie of marijuana. Another boy got caught with a pocket knife. Luckily, I was gone on a field trip with Sunshine Society so I didn't personally experience any of this. Just rumors that I heard.


i know what yo umean me and my family moved out to the country because we had bullys from my sisters school beating up our property and we caught them on cam. it was uncalled for the country is alot more calmer.


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

My humblest thoughts and wishes for those affected.ray:
I do wonder why we are in such a state in the 21st century. I feel we should have evolved past the need for such senseless violence. Sometimes I just cry for the world.


----------



## caprine crazy (Jun 12, 2012)

HouseElfLamanchas said:


> i know what yo umean me and my family moved out to the country because we had bullys from my sisters school beating up our property and we caught them on cam. it was uncalled for the country is alot more calmer.


I do live out in the country.


----------



## HouseElfLamanchas (Apr 12, 2013)

caprine crazy said:


> I do live out in the country.


well of course you do i wasnt implying that you didnt. :worried: im sorry :/


----------



## RockinRexonsManchas (Apr 3, 2013)

No words can express what I feel for those affected by the Boston bombing.  My heart breaks for the families and runners there.


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

My heart and prayers go out to those effected (emotionally and physically). One of the other grad students had a family member running in it but they were lucky enough to finish the race before it happened. 

I really can not believe how the world is changing. There is soo much to say but still a little speechless that this can happen. I spent some time in Boston during my undergraduate time and every single person I met up there was amazing and extremely nice. I love the city of Boston and it just breaks my heart that anyone would ever do anything to hurt the local people.


----------



## Goatzrule (Feb 7, 2013)

What were the boomers thinking? I feel so bad! This is the time you can see people came together.:grouphug:


----------



## HouseElfLamanchas (Apr 12, 2013)

Goatzrule said:


> What were the boomers thinking? I feel so bad! This is the time you can see people came together.:grouphug:


 agreed  im so thankful that the boomers were caught now everyone in boston can go back to living peacefully and anyone who has lost any loved ones can mourne in peace


----------

